
Fyre Festival in chaos - microtherion
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/fyre-festival-photos-cancelled-tickets-refunds-kendall-jenner-bella-hadid-blink-182-ja-rule-a7707141.html
======
CarolineW
From the Guidelines[0]:

    
    
        On-Topic:
        Anything that good hackers would find
        interesting. ... anything that gratifies
        one's intellectual curiosity.
    

I really don't see how this qualifies, but if someone would like to point out
why hackers would be interested in this, or how this satisfies one's
intellectual curiosity, I'd be interested to hear your views.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
microtherion
It's a good question, and I was a bit on the fence about submitting. What made
this HN-relevant in my opinion was: (1) an event which was promoted almost
exclusively through social networks (and the unraveling of which is now being
documented on the same networks). (2) Organizer is a serial tech entrepreneur
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_McFarland_(entrepreneur)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_McFarland_\(entrepreneur\))
(although the article does not reflect that). (3) a target audience of
millennials with substantial disposable income and a somewhat "bro cultural"
outlook on life (There will be supermodels! etc). (4) marketing of a "premium"
experience, promoted celebrities (cf. Juicero & countless other startups).

To me, the whole thing adds up to a genre scene with a number of intersections
with today's tech culture.

